# Looking for a nice bike to cycle to work



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Decided to look for a nice bike to cycle to work. Found a lovely bike but cant see any for sale. Its a Ghost Actinum HTX 2975. Any recommendations from experts on here as to what to get?


----------



## Dee55 (Apr 7, 2017)

If you are looking for other options find your closest decathlon shop. Well priced and good bikes.

Also may I suggest not buying a mountain bike like the ghost (unless the commute is short) you will find it quite slow and a struggle on inclines. You are better of with a road bike (commonly known as 'racers' - thin tyres and bent handlebars). They will be faster and have better gear ratios to climb inclines easier.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

